# Factory Ammo



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know different guns prefer and shoot different ammunitions differently.

Which brand of rifle factory ammunition do you prefer?

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I do buy factory I get Remington; I like their durable brass casings for reloading.

Weatherby - Too expensive; I reload my own.

Hornaday for .17 HMR

Remington for .22 rimfire

Centurion for 5mm rimfire


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Factory Ammoun.*

I bet I have not bought factory rifle ammo in almost 30 years. I just bought some .45 auto because I don't like to carry reloads in a CC gun. Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Factory Ammoun.*



Al Hansen said:


> ......................I don't like to carry reloads in a CC gun. Good luck.


How come Al?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Factory Ammoun.*



wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > ......................I don't like to carry reloads in a CC gun. Good luck.
> ...


Lawsuites. Those attorneys love to go after people that make their own bullets so they can go out and shoot people. :roll: If you use rounds that are produced for "self protection" it looks better to a jury.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I may have gotten a soft brass lot, dont know for sure though. I do know that my rifle was having some hard bolt lift after shooting the Federal Premium Vital-Shock. I noticed the brass was flowing into the ejector pin port. Could have been slightly hot loads too. :?: 

I switched to the Remington Premier and the sticky bolt lift went away.....

How do you guys like the Winchester Supreme (Nickle colored brass loads)?

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> ....
> 
> How do you guys like the Winchester Supreme (Nickle colored brass loads)?
> 
> sawsman


Never used any.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al,

I've heard that reloaders like yourself dont like them cause the necks can split/crack. I guess the nickel causes harder cases. Dont know for sure but for factory rounds- one time shots' I guess they'd be alright.

What are the Winchester ballistic tips coated with? Is it moly-oxide?

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saws: I believe I heard the same. The Nickel plating is to brittle and does not flow well. I have shot a lot of nickel plated .45 auto with no problem.

I don't shoot the winchester ballistic tips either. I am a big fan of the Hornady bullets. Is the W. Ballistic Tips the same as Nosler ? Are they green in color ?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No, the bullet itself is black (coated with something) and the polymer tip is grey. I have shot these in my .223 WSSM and they have shot fine and performed well. I'm wondering how they have compared to the other brands in others experiences on big game and overall performance.

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I have no answer for you.


----------



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

If you reload that nickel brass its best to buy carbide dies,its a lot harder than brass and will tear up your dies


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

With the exception of my .223, I reload everything I shoot.

.233 uses cheap wolf steel cased ammo 

Reloads use Norma Brass, and lapua bullets. 

Avoid nickel plated brass if you plan on reloading it.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

sawsman said:


> No, the bullet itself is black (coated with something) and the polymer tip is grey. I have shot these in my .223 WSSM and they have shot fine and performed well. I'm wondering how they have compared to the other brands in others experiences on big game and overall performance.
> 
> sawsman


The Winchester Supreme use a Nosler ballistic tip, they are coated with moly. I have used them with my .300WSM with good results (for a factory load). Depending on who you talk to the moly is either a good thing or a bad thing, but the general consensus is not to switch from moly to non-moly without a good cleaning.

And I can't say it enough, don't reload the nickel plated brass, regardless of the die you use it just isn't designed to be resized.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I hate the nickle plated stuff for reloading. They work if you use a ton of lube but they are a pain in the soft parts.
With the cost of factory ammo now it pays to be a reloader again and you can get better loads if you like to tweek things and play with guns and who doesn't like that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Federal or Hornady.


----------

